# From cloudy white to cloudy green



## Fender (Jan 27, 2005)

I've been cycling my tank for just over a month now, and the toxins now read 0ppm, with the nitrates at about 10ppm. For the last 3 weeks or so, the water has been cloudy white, which I assumed was the bacteria bloom. Now, the water has turned very green. I can't see anything in the tank.

It's a 36 gallon tank, nowhere near sunlight. I leave the light on as long as I'm awake. I've been only feeding the fish sparingly for quite some time (very little, no more than once a day).

Could too much oxygen cause this? I have an air pump rated for a 50 gallon tank.

Thanks


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

do you have plants? what test are you using to test for nitrites?


----------



## Fender (Jan 27, 2005)

Only fake plants

I'm using an Aquarium Pharmacuticals, Inc. test kit to test everything.


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

you had a baterial bloom and not a green water algae, which is due to an unbalance of water params, which is normal for a new tank. Don't leat any light in your tank, cover it up with some newspaper and don't turn on the lights, water change for a few days, should go away in four days, if you did this right.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

sry but i'm wondering how long did it ake for your bloom to let up?


----------

